# Cleaning fleece liners and hammocks



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

How many of you with large cages (I have a SCN) use fleece liners?What do you wash the liners and hammocks with? My mum washed one of the hammocks I have in the sink by hand with Dawn Dish detergent, I have been noticing that one of my rats is sneezing a lot and that's the only thing that I can think of that he'd be sneezing too. I wash the cage with vinegar and water and they have yesterday's news in their litter box. Could he be sneezing because of the dawn? What is a good detergent to use that doesn't cause as much sneezing? Thanks


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a double ferret nation and use cotton liners, but I also have some fleece and cotton hammocks. I wash them all in the same wash together. I usually do rat laundry by itself in the washing machine and wash it through twice with 1/2 of the detergent that I need for the first wash, and for the second wash I use 1/4 of the detergent that I need. I rinse it through a third time with the allergy rinse setting on my washing machine. My cage liners have a nice soft scent to them this way and it keeps my ratties from getting the sniffles. 

I use Dawn to clean my cage and my ratties have never had a problem with it. =P


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

In the washer with plain, unscented detergent and some baking soda.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks. I have also used dawn to wash my old rats cages in the past. I don't know why my boy this time is such a sneezer. I will start doing rat laundry now though I think too.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

pookycb said:


> How many of you with large cages (I have a SCN) use fleece liners?What do you wash the liners and hammocks with? My mum washed one of the hammocks I have in the sink by hand with Dawn Dish detergent, I have been noticing that one of my rats is sneezing a lot and that's the only thing that I can think of that he'd be sneezing too. I wash the cage with vinegar and water and they have yesterday's news in their litter box. Could he be sneezing because of the dawn? What is a good detergent to use that doesn't cause as much sneezing? Thanks


I don't wash the fleece anymore. I replace mine with new fleece each time. For me, it's the best way to go. I buy fleece only when it's on sale.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

They make non scented baby detergent for sensitive skin and allergies if you want to try that.I just barely add a very small of detergent in hot water.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've quit using fleece as liners for the time being and hot glued some shelf liners to the plastic levels because it's easier to clean and it gets wiped down several times a day. I may switch back fabric but it'll probably be cotton because they love to chew fleece. I'm constantly in and out of the local Joannes due to the fact that I run my own shop (i make handmade blankets and quilts) so I'll get some cotton and see how it works.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I was wondering about cotton liners as well, compared to the fleece. My boys pee everywhere so I'd prefer something like a liner instead of scrubbing and having to take the plastic out.


----------

